# Covelo to Ukiah



## Forest (Feb 20, 2005)

Doing my annual tour from Humboldt to Lake Mendocino. HWY 101 last year in a day. This year gonna ride the outback down in a 2-3 days. 

Question: anyone know of a way to get from Covelo down to Potter Valley, which does not involve cutting west to 101?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I've driven (not ridden) some of those roads (lived in Mendocino Co. until very recently) and they are unpaved and rough, you would definitely need a MTB...also don't know if you are aware that Covelo can be a dangerous place, some very angry/hostile people that like to throw bottles, etc., live there. Anyway, can't help w/ a specific route, but I'd be sure to ride with at least one other person if you go through Covelo....


----------



## ToneB (Sep 6, 2005)

I must agree with ukiahb about needing a mtb if you're going to travel out of Covelo. I have hunted deer in that area and there are forest service roads that will get you thru the Mendocino National Forest thru to Potter Valley. It tore up my full sized Bronco so bad I should have contacted a lawyer for damages!!! Very wash board climbing out of Covelo south towards Potter Valley. You would be better off taking 162 thru to Longvale and 101 South. Covelo is a rough town but just tend to your business, don't trespass, don't go looking for trouble (the kind that grows up there) and you'll be fine. The only "dicey" area on 101 would be the ridge below Willits. You can connect to a Forest Service road again out of Willits to get to Potter Valley but why would you want to torture yourself? It's nasty at best on a mtb and I'm certain you know up there they have two seasons: mud season and dust season. You'll be choking so much dust out there you'll wish you took your chances on 101.


----------



## Forest (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the good advice. I was working outside of Covelo yesterday, and scoped out some of the roads, and they are indeed pretty rough...even for my cross-bike. Unfortunately, I need to change my plans. 

New Question: What is the recommended route from Fort Bragg to Ukiah?

Thanks!


----------



## ToneB (Sep 6, 2005)

Both routes I'm going to describe are a little dicey in their own respect, so here goes: Hwy 20 from Ft. Bragg to Willits then south on 101 to Ukiah. Hwy 20 starts out wide enough for a bike and car at both ends. Then you'll get into the Jackson State Forest area and the maze of relentless turns with heavy logging trucks on it. It's up and down and turns. Or Hwy 1 south to State Hwy 128 to State Hwy 253 (which ends in Ukiah). Hwy 1 to Hwy 128 is very scenic, but once inside that Navarro river canyon it narrows. There will be less comm'l traffic on hwy 1/hwy 128 and virtually none on 253. 253 will be narrow and up and down but little to no traffic. That route is longer but maybe safer and more scenic. I have a high tolerance from 15yrs of road riding, but I would stay OFF of hwy 20 and take the longer scenic route.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

would strongly agree that Hwy 20 is unsafe for bikes (fast traffic combined w/ no shoulders in many stretches, plus lotsa RV's and logging trucks as was said), but a good alternative is to head east to Comptche from Mendocino (about 10 miles S of Ft. Bragg) then take Orr Springs Rd over the mountain to Ukiah...a bumpy paved road w/ a serious climb, but lightly traveled and reasonably safe to ride (have ridden it many times FWIW), just keep a sharp eye out for big potholes.


----------



## Forest (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes. I see which roads you have described. Comptche - Ukiah Road to Orr Springs Road, or 128 to 253. 

Hmmmm...seems like the latter would have more traffic, but would be a better road with less climbing and more shoulder, and conversely for Orr Springs.

Not sure what to do here...any other variables to consider?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Hwy 253 has a fairly tough climb out of Boonvile also, but it is a bit easier and less steep than Orr Springs, and both have stunning views from the top....personally I prefer the Orr Springs route as the volume and speed of the traffic is much lower


----------



## Forest (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## tjp (Aug 16, 2004)

Not sure if this is too late, but here goes...

Assuming you're going the outback route, have a cross bike, and enjoy climbing...

Arcata-Kneeland-Bridgeville-Alderpoint-Garberville-Leggett-Fort Bragg-Ukiah (via Comptche-Ukiah road, which is a very nice ride, if a bit hilly). 

You can also do Ferndale-Petrolia-Honeydew-Ettersburg-Garberville... 

No traffic on either route and they are both epic and beautiful.


----------



## Forest (Feb 20, 2005)

tjp said:


> Not sure if this is too late, but here goes...
> 
> Assuming you're going the outback route, have a cross bike, and enjoy climbing...
> 
> ...


Yes. The outback would require the cross bike, and wetter weather to buff out the gravel roads. But regarding the coastal outback...what I have always wanted to do, but have not due to the lack of sack, is as follows: Ferndale-Petrolia-Honeydew-Ettersburg-Whitethorn-Usal Road-HWY 1. A couple summers ago I road from Fortuna-Bull Creek-Honeydew-Ettersburg- Shelter Cove, and had to dig pretty deep. 

Anyone who thinks the Wall is steep or tough, has never climbed out of Ettersburg towards Briceland. 

Cheers


----------

